# Chapleau Ont Fishing



## Rat-Man (Jan 28, 2004)

jawbreaker said:


> Been fishing the Chapleau area for many years. Have done fly-ins, boat-ins, and drive-ins. All great trips in there own ways. An unfortunate truth about the fly-in trips is they in reality do not give the outfitter exclusive rights to the bodies of water, only exclusive rights to put a camp on the lake. We found this truth out the hard way on one of our fly-in trips, had a group of 6 portage into the lake that we paid to be flown too. Very upsetting.
> 
> With the recent economy our fishing trip last year consisted of a canoe, a tent, food and a drive north out of Chapleau on one of the main logging roads.
> 
> ...


----------



## dosxx (Jan 4, 2011)

I went to Prairie Bee Camp last year for a long weekend in early June. The smallie fishing was good to very good, and the walleye fishing had potential, but I did not explore it as I would have liked to. We did catch a few walleye in the 20 inch while focusing on smallies. The main camp was decent and they had one outpost way up the lake. It is the only camp on the lake, but it is near a road and there is public access. The fishing is nothing like a fly in, but for the price, it is Canada and it is worth checking out. The website is so-so and can be accessed through noto.net.


----------



## jawbreaker (Aug 18, 2003)

RAT-MAN Yea I think it was something like $10 bucks a day, forgot about the charge. 

We took a trip that had previously cost us about $1200 per person for food, gas to and from Chapleau, license, outfitter etc...to fish on Lake 'X' for a week, into a trip that consisted of 1 hour of additional driving from Chapleau, 3 hard portages that took about 5 hours for a cost of about $350per person to fish on the same Lake 'X' for a week. The fishing we experienced was some of the best we have had in all the years of fishing the Chapleau area, and the satisfaction of 'doing it' ourselves only added to the trip.

Before anyone says we did the same thing that pissed us off the previous year, we were confident that there was not an outfitter group on Lake 'X', and we had a back up lake targetted if we found the lake occupied.


----------



## fivemiletrapper (Nov 27, 2009)

Check out my site www.algomahighlandsoutfitters.com I have good clean cabins with great fishing at reasonable prices.


----------

